# Are We Ready For The National?!



## Elf On A Shelf (8 April 2017)

I've been absolutely fine until now! I'm off my last horse and now the nerves are kicking in a wee bit! 

Safe out, safe in!


----------



## stencilface (8 April 2017)

I hope it's not too hot too.

Only just realised how late it starts, seems much later than usual


----------



## Fools Motto (8 April 2017)

Yes, I get nervous. 
Good friend Harry Cobden had a fantastic first ride round yesterday, so willing him on again!! Eeeek


----------



## scotlass (8 April 2017)

First and foremost that every horse and every jockey come home in one piece.

I've got everything crossed for One for Arthur for a Scottish win.   


Safe out, safe in


----------



## teapot (8 April 2017)

The first four home will be dismounted and cooled down before entering the enclosure. Can't say Aintree arn't doing anything regarding welfare can you?

Hope everyone comes home safe, and best of luck for your boy ekw!


----------



## PorkChop (8 April 2017)

Just sat down to watch the coverage 

Come on One For Arthur, hope they all come home safe and sound.


----------



## Nicnac (8 April 2017)

Not sure why I get so nervous for the National? Horses looking fabulous and seems Aintree have put in great cooling system for 15 horses at a time at the finish.

Safe return all.

Who's Randox Health??


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 April 2017)

Maybe Randox thought after so many years of alcohol sponsorship they could offer the owners and trainers liver transplants! Lol! I have no idea who they are or why they have suddenly decided to sponsor the National.


----------



## teapot (8 April 2017)

Private healthcare providers I think.


----------



## stencilface (8 April 2017)

Are they all ok so far? All fallers seem to have got up...

They seem quite spread out too compared to some  years


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 April 2017)

I'm not a fan of their camera angles! I keep losing Arthur!


----------



## stencilface (8 April 2017)

He's somewhere close!


----------



## stencilface (8 April 2017)

Yes!


----------



## teapot (8 April 2017)

Come on One for Arthur :biggrin3:


----------



## Equi (8 April 2017)

There you go got the Scottish win lol


----------



## KautoStar1 (8 April 2017)

Well done Arthur.   Well ridden Derek Fox


----------



## mypegasus (8 April 2017)

Well done One for Arthur, fantastic ride - congrats EKW to your yard and all involved with horse!


----------



## be positive (8 April 2017)

EKW said:



			I'm not a fan of their camera angles! I keep losing Arthur!
		
Click to expand...

We all got a good view in the end!!!, well done great for a smaller yard, have a good evening.


----------



## wellwisher (8 April 2017)

EKW!!!!


----------



## Wimbles (8 April 2017)

How excited are you EKW!!! Congratulations to you and the team!


----------



## Rowreach (8 April 2017)

Result!!!


----------



## Nicnac (8 April 2017)

EKW - bloody well done - what a race!


----------



## scoobdog (8 April 2017)

Congratulations!! And thanks for the winnings &#127870;&#128513;


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 April 2017)

O M F G !!!!!!!!!     He f ing well went a d did it!!!!!!


----------



## Mariposa (8 April 2017)

AAAAH! Well done EKW! GO ARTHUR!!


----------



## stencilface (8 April 2017)

Amazing!

And all home safe too. Phew.


----------



## JennBags (8 April 2017)

Omg I almost put a bet on Arthur, if I'd known he was your runner EKW I'd definitely have put some money down.  Well done, what a fab race.


----------



## be positive (8 April 2017)

All horses back safe and sound which is even better news.


----------



## suffolkmare (8 April 2017)

Fantastic result for you EKW! Well done Arthur!


----------



## scotlass (8 April 2017)

Oh EKW

There are no words ... for Arthur, Lucinda, Scu, the owners, the yard, and you and the rest of the team .. and for Scotland.

In tears ......


----------



## Kadastorm (8 April 2017)

Yes ekw!! Congrats!


----------



## criso (8 April 2017)

Fantastic news, didn't watch as I was at the yard and don't even get a decent connection on my phone.

My mum who knows nothing about horses but always happy to give an opinion says she really liked Arthur but couldn't put a bet os as they live out in spain


----------



## MurphysMinder (8 April 2017)

Congratulations EKW and team . Well done Arthur .


----------



## lar (8 April 2017)

OMG - he did it!  I backed him!  I'm so so pleased for you EKW!  Wasn't Lucinda lovely in her interview thanking everyone behind the scenes at the yard.


----------



## scotlass (8 April 2017)

Everyone back safe and sound

Fantastic day


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 April 2017)

Still can't believe it &#128513;&#128513;&#128513; 

Thank you to you all for the well wishes, congratulations and your lungs for screaming home ONE FOR ARTHUR! 2017 Grand National Winner!


----------



## Regandal (8 April 2017)

Well done!  Thought I was going to have a heart attack. I got him at 20 - 1 yesterday. .......!


----------



## ozpoz (8 April 2017)

Well done Team Arthur and EKW! Great race.


----------



## LeneHorse (8 April 2017)

great result - congrats to all involved. The bookies in Scotland will be greetin' tonight!


----------



## Zero00000 (8 April 2017)

Congrats EKW!


----------



## claracanter (8 April 2017)

Fantastic race and then just after the finish I thought OMG...EKW


----------



## Fidgety (8 April 2017)

Oh wow!  Congratulations to you all EKW .


----------



## rosiesowner (8 April 2017)

CONGRATULATIONS! Brilliant race. Softens the blow that my sweepstake horse at work came second


----------



## PorkChop (8 April 2017)

Whoop EKW, just brilliant


----------



## splashgirl45 (8 April 2017)

great race this time and all horses are back safe.....well done EKW and all at your yard, you must be feeling on top of the world....


----------



## LadyGascoyne (8 April 2017)

EKW!!!! This is just fantastic! Congrats!!!


----------



## Honeylight (8 April 2017)

Congratulations EKW and all at the stable. I've been out in the country, it was such a gorgeous day, when I managed to get a signal I was so excited for you all.


----------



## horselover2 (8 April 2017)

Fantastic result,so pleased for you EKW and everyone at your yard,you must be chuffed to bits,,so glad all came back safe )


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 April 2017)

Thank You all! I'm sure it will sink in soon! Pretty much all of the yard, including the dogs are a little hoarse from screaming him home!

All horses and jockeys home safe today which is the main thing! 

But ... 

WE WON THE NATIONAL! 

Yeah, I'm still buzzing and grinning like a maniac even though I am sat here working til 1am lol!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (8 April 2017)

Many congrats to all involved.  What a great result.


----------



## Merrymoles (10 April 2017)

Was wondering if it was you EKW and hadn't spotted this thread until now. Well done and massive congratulations!!!


----------



## Clodagh (10 April 2017)

I only just saw it too! Good news on all the horses, does anyone know why Defiantely RTed pulled up? He was quickly dismounted but to my eyes didn't look too lame or anything.

On a more positive note, how is Arthur today? I just saw him parading on my RUK facebook feed and he looked bright as a button.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 April 2017)

Definitely Reds saddle slipped. 

Arthur is bouncing!!! You wouldn't know he had a race let alone won the most gruelling steeple chase in this country! He paraded at Kelso today and strutted around bright eyed bushy tailed and towing poor Mark who was walking him round lol!

It still hasn't sunk in! It might when the parties and parades stop and normality returns. 

Arthur will make a few more appearances before being turned away for a proper summer holiday.


----------



## Clodagh (10 April 2017)

I am glad DR is OK. 
Arthur's owners look fab and I hope thay are having a ball.


----------



## minesadouble (10 April 2017)

Well done EKW and team!!

I was just wondering how long it took the horses to cool down? For me the prize giving was not the same without the horses. Would it be hopelessly impractical to delay the prize giving until the placed horses comfortable enough to be brought back into the enclosure?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (10 April 2017)

You want to give them a good 10-15mins to settle the blood and return the heart to normal. A further 15-20 to get most of the heat out of the body. But if you do that outside then put them back through the tunnel and back into the paddock surrounded by tens of thousands of people you set them back off again and have to start the process over again. No point in winding them up twice. It's a very small space when you have people crushing in around you, theres no air and it gets amazingly warm. 

I know it's a shame for the public not to get to see their champions come back into the paddock but in the horses best interests it's not always possible. The National of all races needs to be squeaky clean and A+++*** on horse welfare. The nation is watching and waiting to pounce!


----------



## Clodagh (11 April 2017)

I tohught it was a good idea having Luke Harvey interviewing Derek Fox once he dismounted, if it was Oli Bell Derek would have looked teeny.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (1 August 2017)

I've just rewatched the race and still the outcome is the same &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;

It still hasn't fully sunk in yet! Even all these months down the line!


----------



## TelH (5 October 2017)

Bad news about One For Arthur EKW  From what I've read it doesn't sound like it's a career ending injury but he would have had a serious chance of winning back to back Nationals. I hope he comes right again


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (5 October 2017)

TelH said:



			Bad news about One For Arthur EKW  From what I've read it doesn't sound like it's a career ending injury but he would have had a serious chance of winning back to back Nationals. I hope he comes right again 

Click to expand...

It's a right royal pita! BUT it's just a season missed. It's not career nor life threatening. There's no point in playing about with a tendon injury so he gets a lovely long holiday which I am sure he won't mind in the slightest! 

Roll on 2019! Onwards and upwards!


----------

